# Another sad day



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

One of the dogs we sponsor was PTS today due to a tumour on his liver, he had lost all appetite, etc.....lovely lad...

Nigt Night lad


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poor little love.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

He had been deemed unlikely to be rehomed due to escapism, getting away 3 or 4 times plus he was very very nervous of humans

in a far better place now


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


R.I.P You Lovely Boy and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I feel guilty as we had planned to visit him in May but things went wrong, now we never can.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor little lad but at least he isn't suffering. It must be awful for dogs who don't like humans, no doubt due to some unkindness in his past. Sleep well boy.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Sleep well little man...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

just had a letter from the BCT, seems Shaun had spent three years of his life locked in a dark shed, no wonder he was traumatised.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

How sad CB - RIP little Shaun, he can rest easy and not be scared anymore x


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

How very sad, RIP little angel.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

With Shaun's passing we are the new sponsors of Fin

We will be visiting him soon with one of our own crazy gang

but Shaun isnt forgotten

Sponsor A Dog


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

The BCT have emailed us, Shaun's ashes will be scattered on their memorial garden and a plaque installed


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

We popped over to see Finn, hes a right character but obviously interested in whats over that fence and beyond the next field, we have one great escaper already, Finn would need a lot of fencing in, daft lad...

Finn was housed next to Shaun for months


----------

